# Embroidery problems on webbing



## cdr1182

I am fairly new to machine embroidery and am trying to embroider names on 1" polyseter webbing for a luggage strap. The letters(esp curved letters) are looping on the top. I have tried different stabilizers and increasing my thread tension but then the thread loops and bunches up on the bottom. I know it can be done as my husband has some straps that were done in Turkey years ago. I have a 6 head babylock BMP6 machine. I can embroider without problems on regular fabric but need help with this material. I've also tried polypropylene and nylon webbing with similar results. 
idon't know if I should try a larger(?Titanium ?) needle or different thread wt.I am using a 75/11 needle and 40wt thread.
Thanks for any help.
Daryl


----------



## imeccentric

Daryl,
Loosen your tension. You are sewing through a lot thicker material than regular fabric and can't use the same tension for both. Your machine has a built in test pattern to tell you when you have the right tension. You should have the bottom showing thirds(ie. top thread on both of the outside thirds, and bobbin thread on the center third). I use the same needle and thread, just different tensions. Once you get it right, make a note of it so you can go back to that setting again.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## cdr1182

Thanks Jim, I'll try that.

Daryl


----------



## TPrintDesigner

I would say tighten the top tension, slow your machine down and lower the density of the satin as much as poss. My multi heads have the same problem but my single heads sew like a dream.

Other tricks are spray silicon onto the thread or use grease proof paper underneath.


----------



## Mollygrubber

cdr1182,
Try a 80/12 Sharp, that is what I use when doing dog collars. The extra size keeps the 40wt thread from hanging up and causing loops and the sharp keeps deflection to a minimum.


----------



## Royb

Sharp point needles and Tighten tensions are good advise, and will often reslove that kind of problem, but I wonder about the machines suitability to sew through such a heavy fabric, the check springs can also be tightened to pull the stitching through the fabric. Thats the little wire spring that the thread passes over.

I have done webbing embroidery successfully on industrial machines such as the SWF machines


----------



## BETO

I just start the embroidery busines but i would like know if when you guys type the lettering in your sofware right u guys have to click any type of funtion for the embroidery machine don't got jump or cut the thread every single letter even if u are using the small size lettering with the same color thread??


----------



## imeccentric

Robert,
I don't know if you are using editing software, or taking the letters off of your machine. If you haven't had trouble with tie-ons, tie-offs, or cutting before, then they are turned on on your machine(they can be turned off on the machine you have). The easiest way for you to be sure to have them cut after every letter is to change the color on each one. Then your machine will see each separately and perform the proper operations. I'm going to guess that what is happening is that the machine is putting a small stitch in between letters because it is smaller than the length required for it to perform a cut and is just seeing it as a long stitch. On your machine, it is very easy to change colors for every letter and that should help you a lot even if it is a pain I'm also going to assume you are using pes format. That is why most of us use dst although it is harder for beginners to get used to since the colors only represent color changes with the proper codes at those stops.

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## BETO

Hello jim i think may i didn't wrote fine what is me problem , i got wilcom es lettering software and i got me desing allways save in tajima dst, to bring the floppy disk or the usb to the machine but like if i wrote me name in (block 2) type of lettering, with black color when the machine finish the first letter cut the thread and jump to the second letter so what i want it's that keep embroidery from the first to the second one with out have cut the thread in each letter.


----------



## TPrintDesigner

Beto. you need to adjust the properties in your connectors menu. If you want to keep the stitches between individual letters then choose CONNECTORS INSIDE OBJECT and set the parameter to 3mm, this will stop the machine trimming if the distance between each letter is less than 3mm. Of course you can set the distance higher than 3mm but I think it starts to look ugly beyond that.


----------



## imeccentric

Thanks for the clarification Dean. I think few people really understand how machines read the codes and the settings you sometimes have to make. There is a huge learning curve for most to learn how and why, and each software is totally different. Lord knows I'm still learning after years of embroidery and digitizing 

Jim
Embellishments in Thread


----------



## BETO

BETO said:


> Hello jim i think may i didn't wrote fine what is me problem , i got wilcom es lettering software and i got me desing allways save in tajima dst, to bring the floppy disk or the usb to the machine but like if i wrote me name in (block 2) type of lettering, with black color when the machine finish the first letter cut the thread and jump to the second letter so what i want it's that keep embroidery from the first to the second one with out have cut the thread in each letter.


Thanks for the help Dean i will check that and i appretiate. is good to know is still people that can help.


----------



## TC GLOBAL

tighten the top tension and check the thread path.


----------



## BETO

thanks dean i did what u said when to connectors and ajust the parrameter and even in me sofware when im writing a name it's shows the thread sewing continues to the next letter.


----------



## Olvert Ortega

Some thing that I do when that happens ( if the letter was traced ) I "cheat" the machine by drawing a line in the closest part of the letters that are next each other, a single line the sam,e color as the letter that is being embroider. But when is separated names you can't do that. The easiest solution is in properties of the letter an set the jump between letters in 10. The closest the number the machine will make a cut each letter at once.
Hope this works !
Thechurroman from TJ MX


----------



## anthonyckm

what kind of machine you r using, normally they is a function at the machine that can adjust the jumping length so that it will not trim and jump for every alphabet.


----------



## Kayla

I am very new to the embroidery machine. I went from a home model Brother to an AmayaXT . All of which is very confusing to me, however at the moment my biggest problem is trying to embroidery small letters .02 to .04 without them looking so tight and unreadeable!! Does anyone have any suggestions.I have tried everything I have read on this with no luck .. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## anthonyckm

Kayla said:


> I am very new to the embroidery machine. I went from a home model Brother to an AmayaXT . All of which is very confusing to me, however at the moment my biggest problem is trying to embroidery small letters .02 to .04 without them looking so tight and unreadeable!! Does anyone have any suggestions.I have tried everything I have read on this with no luck .. Thanks in advance for any help.


hi kayla the 0.02-0.04 is in inch or mm?
What type of material you r using?


----------



## leisure

*Re: Embroidery problems*

CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT WOULD MAKE ONE NEEDLE FRAY THE THREAD AND YOU CAN SEE IF LOOP AS IT IS SEWING, BUT THE OTHER NEEDLES RUN FINE.I HAVE PUT A NEW NEEDLE IN BUT STILL DOES THE SAME THING
THE MACHINE IS A HAPPY HCA 1201 12 NEEDLE INDUSTRIAL BY TEXMAC. I DO HAVE AN EMAIL INTO THEM BUT THOUGHT YOU GUYS WOULD BE QUICKER.


----------



## anthonyckm

*Re: Embroidery problems*



leisure said:


> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT WOULD MAKE ONE NEEDLE FRAY THE THREAD AND YOU CAN SEE IF LOOP AS IT IS SEWING, BUT THE OTHER NEEDLES RUN FINE.I HAVE PUT A NEW NEEDLE IN BUT STILL DOES THE SAME THING
> THE MACHINE IS A HAPPY HCA 1201 12 NEEDLE INDUSTRIAL BY TEXMAC. I DO HAVE AN EMAIL INTO THEM BUT THOUGHT YOU GUYS WOULD BE QUICKER.


is the needle position in the correct position?


----------



## Kayla

anthonyckm said:


> hi kayla the 0.02-0.04 is in inch or mm?
> What type of material you r using?


 
Anthony, Thanks for the offer of help. It is in inches and actually on different kinds of materials. The latest was on a fleece jacket and the girl wanted a rather long name in a span of 4 inches. You could hardly even see it. I have a Amaya machine are you familar with this.Thanks for any help.


----------



## anthonyckm

Kayla said:


> Anthony, Thanks for the offer of help. It is in inches and actually on different kinds of materials. The latest was on a fleece jacket and the girl wanted a rather long name in a span of 4 inches. You could hardly even see it. I have a Amaya machine are you familar with this.Thanks for any help.


Hi Kayla sorry my question is what is the height of the words in mm, and try stitching it on the polyster material or material that is not stretchable, also what thickness of backing paper are u using, and what digitizing software u r using.

i don't use amaya(not a amaya fan) but for small wordings any machine also doesn't matter it will all work the same.


----------



## leisure

*Re: Embroidery problems*



anthonyckm said:


> is the needle position in the correct position?


Do you mean direction needle is facing when put in.If so it has the hole facing forward with the ridge side.Thanks


----------



## anthonyckm

*Re: Embroidery problems*



leisure said:


> Do you mean direction needle is facing when put in.If so it has the hole facing forward with the ridge side.Thanks


the ridge side should be facing to the back


----------



## leisure

*Re: Embroidery problems*



anthonyckm said:


> the ridge side should be facing to the back[/Q
> Are you sure? I've always put the ridge which runs full length of needle to the front and the short slant in toward the back.Thanks


----------



## anthonyckm

*Re: Embroidery problems*



leisure said:


> anthonyckm said:
> 
> 
> 
> the ridge side should be facing to the back[/Q
> Are you sure? I've always put the ridge which runs full length of needle to the front and the short slant in toward the back.Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> normally at the needle will have a short drain just right on top of the needle hole that so call drain is suppose to be sitting behind so when ever the sewing hook turn at certain degree the hook will pass through the needle drain.
Click to expand...


----------



## leisure

*Re: Embroidery problems*



anthonyckm said:


> leisure said:
> 
> 
> 
> normally at the needle will have a short drain just right on top of the needle hole that so call drain is suppose to be sitting behind so when ever the sewing hook turn at certain degree the hook will pass through the needle drain.
> 
> 
> 
> So that means I have it right, because i'm placing the long ridge in the front and the short deep end facing the back. I think we are saying the same thing
Click to expand...


----------



## anthonyckm

*Re: Embroidery problems*



leisure said:


> anthonyckm said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that means I have it right, because i'm placing the long ridge in the front and the short deep end facing the back. I think we are saying the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> hello brenda since u got the needle position in the correct position, is the problem still the same?
Click to expand...


----------



## leisure

*Re: Embroidery problems*



anthonyckm said:


> leisure said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello brenda since u got the needle position in the correct position, is the problem still the same?
> 
> 
> 
> I've always had the needles right, but now all my needles seem to be doing it.You can watch it run and see the thread actually jump back forwards and then it birds nests up on needle
Click to expand...


----------



## anthonyckm

*Re: Embroidery problems*

if u can sent me a photo of it i might be able to identify the problem email [email protected]


----------



## leisure

*Re: Embroidery problems*



anthonyckm said:


> if u can sent me a photo of it i might be able to identify the problem email [email protected][/quote
> I tried to take a pic but the movment made them blurry. Thanks for the offer.Anyone else every had this problem


----------



## anthonyckm

*Re: Embroidery problems*



leisure said:


> anthonyckm said:
> 
> 
> 
> if u can sent me a photo of it i might be able to identify the problem email [email protected][/quote
> I tried to take a pic but the movment made them blurry. Thanks for the offer.Anyone else every had this problem
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps mayb u can try the amaya technical people.
Click to expand...


----------

